# spikes source?



## lenicheck (Jan 8, 2008)

Can anyone out there suggest a source for 1/2" steel track spikes? I know that Cal and Or Coast sells them but they don't seem to be responding very well to orders and/or questions these days. 
Suggestions?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope...keep calling.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Switchcrafters - http://www.switchcrafters.com/ez-catalog/X381875/16 
but I see on their homepage the owner just had heart surgery so there may be a delay! http://www.switchcrafters.com/

A sign of times in large scale. 

-Brian


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sunset Valley

http://www.svrronline.com/TrackandRail.html 

Alan


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Call Caboose Hobbies at 1-303-777-6766


----------



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

I buy mine from Micro Engineering Company, 1120 Eagle Road, Fenton MO 63026. Phone 636 349-1112.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Does Micro have a web site? I have one of their switch kits I assembled years ago.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

not that I know of ....


----------

